# Absolute Neuheit- SKARP S60 Futterboot Camo Version !!! - zum Hammerpreis !!!



## am-angelsport (21. August 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot



*SKARP*
*S60*
*Camo Version
Futterboot

*​*
**Die Neuheit am Tacklemarkt - zum Hammerpreis *


Die neuste Generation Baitboote! *Unschlagbar in Preis* - Leistung mit enormer Reichweite, extremen Akkupower - langen Fahrzeiten und super Handling! Eines der zur Zeit besten Futterboote auf dem Markt.
Das S-60 wartet mit Ausstattungsmerkmalen auf, die sonst nur bei mindest doppelt so teuren Baitbooten auf dem Markt zu finden sind. Das S 60 schließt die Lücke zwischen den kleineren Baitbooten mit nur iner kleinen Futterluke sowie auch zu den großen Baitbooten, die sehr riesig und unhandlich sind.*

*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rboot-Preis-auf-Anfrage_c108-109_p8375_x2.htm




















http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rboot-Preis-auf-Anfrage_c108-109_p8375_x2.htm

​
NUR 499,95 € 

unglaublich !​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de



mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

